# Schwinn Typhoon  Cord Blackwalls



## Tom Hand (Apr 24, 2020)

Wanted to let you all know i just got my two new NOS Typhoon Cord tires from Coker Tire in Tennessee.   They are 26" by 2.125" and they look legit. No "made in china" anywhere and they are indeed old.  Think with shipping they were about $34 each. They are closing them out so if you need them, better hop on to their site and get  a pair coming. They have the old style script and not the new italicized letters like the ones I bought in 2001 or so.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

I just called.  NOS about 30 years ago.  Good price but be prepared for shipping price!  Much more than tires.  To California from Tennessee a pair is about $120!  
Too bad.  I passed.


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 24, 2020)

I noticed they stated the weight was 32 lbs. They weigh only 4.5.  I checked and using that weight it should have been $17 to me. They charged $21 or so I think so I am ok.  To ground to you in Ca should not be $120.  I bet i could ship them that far for $25.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> I noticed they stated the weight was 32 lbs. They weigh only 4.5.  I checked and using that weight it should have been $17 to me. They charged $21 or so I think so I am ok.  To ground to you in Ca should not be $120.  I bet i could ship them that far for $25.



You are absolutely right!  You scored.  It's Coker.  I have gone through this with car tires.  Corky wasn't available to talk about shipping rates.  Good deal for someone on the east coast


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 24, 2020)

I figured these would be the same ones I had previously bought but am really surprised.  They are truly old. They were still wrapped in old plastic and look absolutely flawless. I'll shoot some pictures later after I am done "working from home". Wonder how many they have and if someone ought to buy them all?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

Just got off the phone with Coker.  Different sales guy this time.  He cut the shipping cost in half after I complained so I bought a pair.  He said they are the real thing.  Also that there is NO discount for multiple purchases.  Already discounted at $21 each.   They have over 400 tires.  Corky Coker is a shrewd business man with lots of storage space.
Especially now that you let the cat out of the bag and the phone calls are coming in!
Great deal anyway!  Thanks for the heads up!  Every Schwinn guy should get a set!


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 24, 2020)

That is awesome and I agree, Schwinn folks need to grab these.  Shipping still should be no more than 25.  
Tell them I sent you and maybe we all get a great deal!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> That is awesome and I agree, Schwinn folks need to grab these.  Shipping still should be no more than 25.
> Tell them I sent you and maybe we all get a great deal!



I am replying to help Schwinners.  Don't order on line.  Call Tennessee.  I have dealt with Coker for years.  Seems there are just two guys that take orders.  Ask for Kevin.  He cut my shipping cost in half.  He is more agreeable than Ben.  Just saying!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 24, 2020)

Sounds great! Can one of you post the phone number please?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

(866) 516-3215  They will appreciate the business


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 24, 2020)

These weigh about 5 lbs per pair.  With a FedEx Ground account, it was to be $17.50 to get them here to MO.  They were about 20% higher than that but that is ok, they need to make a few bucks.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

Corky Coker does not need.  He wants


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 24, 2020)

Here you go. First three are NOS ones, the last is the one I bought in 2001 or so.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

Beautiful  The tread on the originals look deeper.  Nylon also


----------



## spoker (Apr 25, 2020)

the tires you see are smaller on size that the og ones and came on there schwinns in the 90s and came on schwinns for abiut 5 years or so,they came on the classic crusier,heres a 1990 they came on


----------



## lounging (Apr 25, 2020)

Those are not NOS... they are reproductions made in Taiwan.  You can see it in the first photo


----------



## 1motime (Apr 25, 2020)

lounging said:


> Those are not NOS... they are reproductions made in Taiwan.  You can see it in the first photo



What can be seen in first photo?


----------



## lounging (Apr 25, 2020)

made in Taiwan


----------



## 1motime (Apr 25, 2020)

You see that written in photo?  My eyes are getting bad


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2020)

lounging said:


> Those are not NOS... they are reproductions made in Taiwan.  You can see it in the first photo



NOS of the repops Coke sold(30yrs ago). Not original NOS Schwinn tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2020)

lounging said:


> made in Taiwan




I can see something on the bead just under the TYPH but can't make it out.


----------



## lounging (Apr 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> NOS of the repops Coke sold(30yrs ago). Not original NOS Schwinn tires.




Right.  NOS, to me, means it is new old stock originals.  You can start calling anything NOS if you wanted


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2020)

lounging said:


> Right.  NOS, to me, means it is new old stock originals.  You can start calling anything NOS if you wanted



Yeah, I've seen this happening more and more as time goes by and repop parts get older.


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 25, 2020)

Unfortunately, there is no "Made in Anywhere" on them.   They for sure look to made better than the ones I showed in the forth image but no guarantee where they were created.


----------



## lounging (Apr 25, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> Unfortunately, there is no "Made in Anywhere" on them.   They for sure look to made better than the ones I showed in the forth image but no guarantee where they were created.




look again


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 25, 2020)

Lounging, just like you said. I found it hidden in the bead. Made in Taiwan. Darn it all.  So they are still worth maybe $20 but not much for shipping.  I hate imported crap.  I do not buy it if I can help it.  So I'll go find some American made goods to buy to make up for this. ......


----------



## 1motime (Apr 25, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> Lounging, just like you said. I found it hidden in the bead. Made in Taiwan. Darn it all.  So they are still worth maybe $20 but not much for shipping.  I hate imported crap.  I do not buy it if I can help it.  So I'll go find some American made goods to buy to make up for this. ......



Thanks for checking.  That question is answered.  OK not NOS Schwinn but much better than those "Classic" China knock offs as Tom Hand said.  I haven't got mine yet but photos show tire that appears as stock.  They could be referred to as NOS.  Just not OEM NOS.  Guess the official term would be NORS.  New Old Replacement Stock.  Maybe not if they are only 30 years old.  Coker Tire is the Big Boy for old car and other vehicle tires.  They are all new manufacture as original with original markings.  Only difference is the fine print on sidewalls.   DOT, etc.
These Typhoon prices ($21) were fair and if they are not rotten than NO PROBLEM!  Are they really NYLON though?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> Lounging, just like you said. I found it hidden in the bead. Made in Taiwan. Darn it all.  So they are still worth maybe $20 but not much for shipping.  I hate imported crap.  I do not buy it if I can help it.  So I'll go find some *American made goods* to buy to make up for this. ......




If you find some let me know what it is and where to get it.  lol


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 25, 2020)

Just got done paying $175 for some American made impact sockets.  Even though Harbor Freight has them for about $25.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 25, 2020)

Who is selling NOS OEM Schwinn Typhoons right now?  What is their condition?  What is the asking price?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2020)

1motime said:


> Who is selling NOS OEM Schwinn Typhoons right now?  What is their condition?  What is the asking price?




Bob Snyder was the only one I've ever seen selling originals years ago. I'm editing the rest of this post due to the fact that I just noticed Bob is currently selling NOS Typhoons.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 26, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Bob Snyder is the only one I've ever seen selling originals, and they are most of the time seconds with the Schwinn name buffed off.



In other words,  damaged goods


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 26, 2020)

Taiwan is under the 'hoon' in Typhoon.  If you're on a desktop hold down the Contol key and use your roller to enlarge the picture. If you're on a tablet, put your thumb and forefinger together, put them on the picture, then spread your fingers apart to enlarge the photo.


----------



## spoker (Apr 26, 2020)

i had some coker ww typhoons back when,there so thin and flimsy there hard to get to seal,dittent trust ryddin on em


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2020)

1motime said:


> In other words,  damaged goods




No, in other words they were cosmetic blems that probably didn't meet Schwinns standards, like a crooked white wall line.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 26, 2020)

Bob has set the record straight with me


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2020)

1motime said:


> Bob has set the record straight with me




Cool. So you going to pick up a set?


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 28, 2020)

I mounted one up on a vintage Sun 1974 
















rim to show it.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> I mounted one up on a vintage Sun 1974 View attachment 1182881View attachment 1182882
> 
> View attachment 1182883
> 
> ...



Looks OK in photos.  How did it go on?  Can't spin on an unspoked rim but is it sitting evenly?  Are you happy?


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 28, 2020)

Actually they locked in fine and better than some the flimsy chinese tires I have seen.  I will try to mount one on a spoked wheel later this afternoon and spin it.  The bead looks to be set evenly and concentrically all the way around.


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 29, 2020)

I have to apologize for not getting the tire mounted yesterday. I am working from home and got too involved with the paying part of the day. I'll try again later.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey No problems!  Every one is going through something now.  You are helping by doing this.  I haven't received my tires yet anyway


----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 29, 2020)

Got one mounted and quickly cleaned the protective coating off.  Rubber is soft and they mounted very correctly and are concentric as heck. However, the edges of the tire, the part that is brown in the images at the first of this posting, is crumbly.  It is not falling apart, just the sharp edges are loose.  Contrast this with my 50 year old Goodyear balloon tire Diamond Tread tire which is still soft and rubbery at the edges.  I love made in USA.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 29, 2020)

I just recieved mine. Boy they look awesome  no matter what good or bad remarks about them,,, the cost compared to bicyclebones is more in my favor. Not bashing Dan  & his cost,  c I bought ton of stuff from him & was happy to recieved them. But when a good deal comes along you gotta jump on it before there gone.! 

I'm now getting ready to mount these on my 39   Module chwinn  now!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> Got one mounted and quickly cleaned the protective coating off.  Rubber is soft and they mounted very correctly and are concentric as heck. However, the edges of the tire, the part that is brown in the images at the first of this posting, is crumbly.  It is not falling apart, just the sharp edges are loose.  Contrast this with my 50 year old Goodyear balloon tire Diamond Tread tire which is still soft and rubbery at the edges.  I love made in USA.
> 
> View attachment 1183945
> 
> ...



They look pretty good!  Thanks for the effort of photos.  Nothing like NOS USA OEM Schwinn true but these seem to be better than a lot of other options.  AND they say SCHWINN on the sides!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2020)

Does anyone know when Schwinn stopped having the Typhoons manufactured? I'm sure it was some time before they went bankrupt so early 90's?


----------



## spoker (Apr 30, 2020)

my cantilver from hugary has ww typhoons,haven looked to see if there is any mfg on them,huggary was there last hurah


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2020)

spoker said:


> my cantilver from hugary has ww typhoons,haven looked to see if there is any mfg on them,huggary was there last hurah




So where were those tires made, the US or Taiwan?


----------



## spoker (Apr 30, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> So where were those tires made, the US or Taiwan?



ill look i got it last year and saw it had typhoons but didnt go any further ill look this week,just gettin goin up here in mn,i work outside,should be interesting


----------

